# Javascript pop up target openers parent



## firestormer (Sep 16, 2005)

A pop up is opend by an iframe. In that popup there is a link which when click runs the following js


```
function jump_to_inbox(url)
{
	opener.document.location.href = url.replace(/&amp;/g, '&');
	window.close();
}
```
This changes the iframe to the location.

I want it to change the whole page, ie the parent of the iframe. i have tried this to no effect it still opens in the iframe.

```
function jump_to_inbox(url)
{
	opener.parent.document.location.href = url.replace(/&amp;/g, '&');
	window.close();
}
```
Any ideas?


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

See if the info in this thread helps. I think adding a "window" prefix to your current location changing instructions might do the trick. I haven't tried it, so I don't know. 

Peace...


----------

